# Not sure what character to use for my first fursuit



## Kium (Dec 21, 2011)

I am going to try to make my first fursuit but I have come to a decision. I was originally going to make Lilas, my dutch rabbit character but rabbits have such a weird anatomy for a fursuit especially the nose for my first. The other option is Takoda my island cougar. He is really cute and this anatomy might be easier but he has so many markings. I was wondering what your thoughts are. I ordered some free faux fur swatches to see how good they look in person to possibly help my decision. Here are the refs and concept art:


*Lilas:*

*Ref:* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6975818/
*Concept Art:* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6976035/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6976792/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7075911/

*Takoda: 

**Ref :  *http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5745003/*
Concept Art: *http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7073036/


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 21, 2011)

I adore Takoda, I think he'd be great


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 21, 2011)

Takoda would be good if you are looking for something easy, but I really adore your Lilas and would love to see that character as a suit.


----------



## BINKS_Wolf (Dec 21, 2011)

I like Takoda. Very cool looking character.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 21, 2011)

I rather think lilas would be easier. once you get the headshape it will be alright, those tiny markings look like murder


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 21, 2011)

I think Lilias would be cuter. Also I don't think the nose would be that hard for him.


----------



## Kium (Dec 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I rather think lilas would be easier. once you get the headshape it will be alright, those tiny markings look like murder



Yeah I was worried mostly about the face shape with Lilas and the markings for Takoda :/


----------



## Kium (Dec 21, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> I think Lilias would be cuter. Also I don't think the nose would be that hard for him.



I was thinking to make her nose with something like fleece or something. I'm not sure. It's something I'll have to think out


----------



## Kium (Dec 21, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> Takoda would be good if you are looking for something easy, but I really adore your Lilas and would love to see that character as a suit.



Even if I did make Takoda I probably would eventually make a Lilas suit :3 she's so cute!


----------



## Kium (Dec 21, 2011)

I just added some new concept art.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7075911/


----------



## Teal (Dec 21, 2011)

Lilas is adorable.
And looks easier, good luck with your suit.

(BTW you kinda triple posted buddy)


----------



## Kium (Dec 22, 2011)

TealMoon said:


> Lilas is adorable.
> And looks easier, good luck with your suit.
> 
> (BTW you kinda triple posted buddy)



thanks xD and I didn't triple post, I was replying to the posts above


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd go for Takoda, dude.


----------



## SweaWolf (Dec 23, 2011)

I would have chosen lilas, it looks cute


----------



## Jyaki (Dec 29, 2011)

Takoda I think would be the best.


----------

